

Android Lawsuit Is Really Just Oracle Flirting With Google - yigit
http://blogs.forbes.com/taylorbuley/2010/08/13/android-lawsuit-is-really-just-oracle-flirting-with-google/

======
msg
Howlers:

"Java and Android are both generally governed by a license called “GNU” which
means, more or less, that you can use the tools freely to make software but
that the things you develop with them are not necessarily themselves free.
It’s the latter that concerns this case."

"Android’s Java is, despite being derived from the same language predecessor
as Objective-C, easier to use."

~~~
mhw
And from the author's comment:

"I think to argue otherwise ignores whole swaths of interesting business
history such as Steve Jobs’ involvement creating Objective-C at NeXT."

That ignores the fact that Objective-C had already been created (by Brad Cox
and Tom Love) before NeXT was founded.

------
pierrefar
So a little boy (Oracle) pulls the hair of a little girl (Google) and makes
her cry in the hope that they grow old together?

What happened with the more mature way of picking up the phone and saying hi?
Or is Oracle's world not receptive to such radical ideas?

------
foobarbazetc
Terrible article.

OIN has nothing to do with Java, and the link created in this article is
absurd.

